# JKD philosophy



## DeLamar.J (Mar 9, 2006)

Is there anyone here who has read both of these books without prejudice? If so, do you feel these two ways compliment each other.

The Warrior Within-by Bruce Lee

The Satanic Bible-by Anton LaVey


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 12, 2006)

i think lee's work has a stronger slant of responsiblity for others, but lee's focus on personal development and evolution has a 'satanic' slant to it.


----------

